# Mats Farmen - gibts nen guide?



## Peili (6. Mai 2009)

hallo com,

bin seit gestern vz und hab mir jetz erstma genug gegenstände aus dm und verlies besorgt, sowie geschneidert. nun ist meine frage ob es einen guide o.ä. gibt, der auflistet, wo man für den weiteren verlauf gut gegenstände, also mats farmen kann. gibts da bestimmte inis, die eine hohe droprate haben? ich spiel erst seit dezember und hab in norm+bc kaum inis gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin 80er hexer, also solo inis bis zu nem bestimmten punkt sind möglich.



danke für antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg peili


----------



## Albra (6. Mai 2009)

schau welchen staub du brauchst und farme stur die instanzen in dem entsprechenden levelgebiet ab
nach dm und verließ kommt hdw, hügel/kral/kloster uldaman/gnome maraudon etc pp
der instanzguide hier bei buffed hat da ne auflistung welches levelgebiet die instanzen sind  befürchte nämlich meine rihenfolge ist etwas falsch ^^


----------



## Peili (6. Mai 2009)

hmm und wie schauts da mit droprate so aus? also bin zum glück noch schneider...da kommen ja noch zusätzliche items hinzu. aber denk mal eher nich, dass die droprates mit denen von verlies und dm zu verlgeichen sind oder?


----------



## Kelvarmellon (6. Mai 2009)

Nein , die Dropraten sind hoch aber über die Q´s bekommst du ja genug Gegenstände, die Du entzaubern kannst. Und für den Bereich ab 250 musst Du eh Straholme und Scholomance "umgraben".
Die Mats, die Du da bekommst sind sehr teuer im AH, vor allem die rechtschaffenden Kugeln

Kel


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Mai 2009)

Naja die Rechtschaffenden Kugeln sind nicht mehr wirklich viel Gold wert. Auf unseren Server gerade noch so um 25G. Der Grund ist halt das viel 80er das dort täglich farmen gehen. 
Am besten gehen eigentlich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da gehen mal locker 10 Stück für 200 Gold oder mehr weg. Wenn man Glück beim entzaubern hat können schon mal bei einem Teil 2 große Essenzen dabei sein.


----------



## Medulla (21. Mai 2009)

hohl dir n addon was anzeigt was du aus dem item "raushohlen"kannst, auctioneer z.B. damit bin ich ganz gut gefahren, hab mit meinem dk, die ganzen alten 60er inis garnicht besucht, sondern durch die geschneiderten items meines mains, meine mats bekommen, oder billig im ah gekauft....
so habe ich aber auch viele droprezepte nicht im repertoir... rechtschafende kugel hatte ich nie benutzt da 1stens nicht in ini und 2tens kein rezept fuer die sie noetig waere..


----------



## Theclis (22. Mai 2009)

Das Addon, was Du brauchst, heißt Enchantrix und zeigt Dir an, was Du aus jedem Item rausholst. Mach soviele Inis wie möglich, dort bekommste das meiste, schau aber dass die zu dem Level deiner Essenzen passt.

Schleierstaub & kosmische Essenzen ---> Northrend
Arkanstaub & Planaressenz ---> Scherbenwelt
Illusionsstaub & ewige Essenzen ---> hohe Scherbenweltinis


Auktionshaus ist auch eine gute Quelle, allerdings indirekt. Ich benötige gegenwärtig Schleierstaub & kosmische E. und scanne täglich das AH auf magische Gegenstände zwischen Level 70 und 80 und sortiere nach Unkosten. Darüber bekomme ich oftmals die Zutaten viel billiger als wenn ich sie direkt einkaufe.


----------



## Julyan von Sturmwind (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

was Du zum Beispiel auch gut machen kannst, um viele Materialien zu bekommen, ist das Sammeln von Erzen und Ledern - je nachdem, welchen Sammelberuf Du neben dem Verzaubern gewählt hast. Hast Du keinen, bleiben nur noch die Stoffe übrig, was aber auch in Ordnung ist. Diese Stoffe (analog Leder und Erze) benutzt Du dann, um grüne -für Stäube und Essenzen- oder gar blaue -für Splitter- Gegenstände von Schneidern, Schmieden oder Lederverarbeitern herstellen zu lassen und entzauberst sie dann wieder.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin mit Deinem Verzaubererberuf!


----------

